# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  NTLDR is missing - Zgjidhja e tij.

## Blerim R

Shumë njerz hasin në kete problem dhe si zgjidhje te menjehershme e marrin te bëjne nje formatizim.
Pasi ta dhezni Pc dhe nuk Starton atëherë janë dëmtuar Boot Sectorat apo janë korruptuar fajllat ntldro ose ntdetect.com

Kliko ketu dhe shiko foton

Dhe eshte ky mesazh
"NTLDR is missing", Ju Duhet te Rivendoseni keta fajlla nga Recovery Console gjegjësisht nga nje Riparim i sistemit operativ (Windows)

Si te Riparojmë...
Fut windows Xp Bootable Cd-ën Ne kompjuter
Konfiguro ne bios qe te besh Boot prej CD sikur ne rast formatizimit.
Pastaj futeni te konfigurimi i CD-s, d.m.th riparimi dhe formatizimi..


Shtyp R dhe pasi ta shtypeni R shtypeni 1 dhe e shkruni Passwordin ose Enter si mos te keni Password 




Kopjoni komandat e meposhtme dhe shkruani aty , (e) qendron per CD ROM, dmth varesisht se si e ka shkronjen CD Romi juaj E : apo F: etj.
copy e:\i386\ntldr c:\ 
copy e:\i386\ntdetect.com c:\
Pasi ti kesh kryer udhezimet e mesiperme, Restartoni kompjuterin dhe kyquni ne Windows

Pastaj nese ju nevoitet edhe boot.ini atëher vepro keshtu:
Kliko* Start -> RUN ->* notepad -> shtyp *OK*
Kopjojeni kete me poshte dhe bëja paste në notepad.
Klikoni File ->Save As dhe rujani me emrin *boot.ini* tek disku (lokacioni) C





> [boot loader]
> timeout=30
> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOW  S
> [operating systems]
> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Micro  soft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect



Autor: CybeRnotic
Forum: ITShqip

----------

